
How to Send Messages to RabbitMQ from SQL Server - nielsb
http://www.nielsberglund.com/2017/02/11/rabbitmq-sql-server/
======
nielsb
Here we look at how we can send messages from SQL Server to RabbitMQ by using
SQLCLR assemblies.

